# Getting to the Bahamas from SE Florida for Noobs



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forums and somewhat new to sailing (only been sailing 6 months). I took to the feeling of sailing and that was it! I kept sailing, did months of research, talked to a lot of folks, looked at a lot of boats and picked up a used 31' 3/4 keel Cutter in good condition. The hull is extremely seaworthy - tested that out while in [dive site] mooring East of Elliot Key. Thunderstorms, shoals 10 feet below, 4-6 foot waves, etc. etc. It was a rough couple nights. After owning the boat for a couple weeks I have been sailing from Dinner Key Marina to the outer coast of Elliot Key and in that area. Round trip its 30 miles. I suppose I should mention that I live aboard.

Now that we have a bit of background, let's get to the real point of the thread: I'm a noob and I want to cruise the Bahamas (and maybe farther). I have done a fair amount of research on Gulf Stream Crossings and decided for my first longer term cruise I would like to sail from Biscayne to Bimini. What I am asking for is some deeper insight on Gulf Stream crossings - maybe some links to good resources I have not had the luck to find. Also, any advice or referrals to businesses or people in the area that could help would be amazing.

I am anxious and excited to get cruising after the last 6 months of classes, sailing on my own, purchasing a boat, etc. but I will freely admit that the Gulf Stream Crossing scares the crap out of me as I have never attempted any such crossing before or been with any sailboat that has.

If you respond to this thread your information will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been crossing from your area since 1978 with Grand pa and as lately as last year. I alway's leave out of Angle Fish Creek at midnight and motor sail across to Bimini, arriving around noon. If I sail it on my enginless sloop, I leave out of Matrathon. But I have'nt done that in a long time and probably won't again. You want to leave at mid night to get there in good light. It's a pretty straight forward crossing in most regards, just head 100 deg. out of the creek, maybe a little more like 110 in the middle of the stream, you'll get there. Oh, and don't do it in a norther.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Capt.aaron said:


> I've been crossing from your area since 1978 with Grand pa and as lately as last year. I alway's leave out of Angle Fish Creek at midnight and motor sail across to Bimini, arriving around noon. If I sail it on my enginless sloop, I leave out of Matrathon. But I have'nt done that in a long time and probably won't again. You want to leave at mid night to get there in good light. It's a pretty straight forward crossing in most regards, just head 100 deg. out of the creek, maybe a little more like 110 in the middle of the stream, you'll get there. Oh, and don't do it in a norther.


Why not Rodriguez?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Cruisingdad said:


> Why not Rodriguez?


That will work to. We kept our boat in Black Water sound as kid, so we would sail up to pumpkin key, nice protected anchorge in Card sound, and motor out through the creek at midnight. Rodriguez was a long way's away ( 1/2 day more) and would be as well for the OP I don like Rodriguez for very long and ceratinaly don't consider it a weather anchorage. That's just me. I'm not crazy about it's east or northerly protection or the holding. But it is ceratainly a good hop off spot.As long as you are in mid to north Key Largo when you take off. I like the creek or Pumkin Key as a safe place to wait for weather to pass.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Certainly agree with you on the northern thing. I cannot imagine being there in a northern. In fact, I would probably go aruond to the other side of the island. We have never drug there (knock on wood). 

We wanted to go check out Molasses and Jesus. Have you dove that?

Brian


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Cruisingdad said:


> Certainly agree with you on the northern thing. I cannot imagine being there in a northern. In fact, I would probably go aruond to the other side of the island. We have never drug there (knock on wood).
> 
> We wanted to go check out Molasses and Jesus. Have you dove that?
> 
> Brian


Not since the 80's, Molasses was where I learned about reefs, and also I hear is one of the only places in the where Barracuda school, which was intimidating as a 12 year old snorkler. I did stop and swim there last year as i was passing for nostalgia sake, and the water was a clear and the reef as beautiful as I rememberd.


----------



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Capt.aaron said:


> I've been crossing from your area since 1978 with Grand pa and as lately as last year. I alway's leave out of Angle Fish Creek at midnight and motor sail across to Bimini, arriving around noon. If I sail it on my enginless sloop, I leave out of Matrathon. But I have'nt done that in a long time and probably won't again. You want to leave at mid night to get there in good light. It's a pretty straight forward crossing in most regards, just head 100 deg. out of the creek, maybe a little more like 110 in the middle of the stream, you'll get there. Oh, and don't do it in a norther.


Excellent information - thank you! 
My little cutter has a Diesel Inboard... but its just a 12/13 HP 1-stroke. In Biscayne Bay I can motor 2 knots with no sail. I don't have the experience most of you do but after feeling the lack of power my engine has... I am quite nervous. The cutter has an Outboard attachment installed and I was thinking of attaching a 5-15 HP as an auxiliary engine to be used for storms or crossings such as this. What do you folks think about that idea? Please keep in mind I have not made such a long cruise before and am not an expert sailor.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Na, The out board will just bop up and down and cavitate in the stream. I think any way's. Maybe some on has a diff. exp. Your engine needs something done to it, you should be getting more push out of it. Is the prop coverd in growth, does it need rings, I would have it checked.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Flinthawk said:


> Excellent information - thank you!
> My little cutter has a Diesel Inboard... but its just a 12/13 HP 1-stroke. In Biscayne Bay I can motor 2 knots with no sail. I don't have the experience most of you do but after feeling the lack of power my engine has... I am quite nervous. The cutter has an Outboard attachment installed and I was thinking of attaching a 5-15 HP as an auxiliary engine to be used for storms or crossings such as this. What do you folks think about that idea? Please keep in mind I have not made such a long cruise before and am not an expert sailor.


It can get bumpy out there. In some weather, I have seen it so flat it looked like ice. I have also seen it really ugly (dancing elephants).

You need to back into your time. You will pick up something in the stream (2 knots there, maybe 3 IIRC right Aarron?). So you need to figure out what kind of speed you can realistically make and plan on a noon arrival. Noon because it is in the middle of the day for best visibility and it allows you leeway either side. You dont want to go in at dark. Better to just heave to and wait it out.

I have taken the Mollases reef cut at night, not Angel like Aaron has done. And it is closer for you. He is right. My suggestion is to load up on diesel, and when you go, sail and motor as hard as you can to get through. Better to get there too early then too late.

Also, Bahamas is off our list until November. You need to keep an eye to the sky. I would not want to do a storm there. THat is why I am hanging in Boot Key. But everyone has a different opinion and risk tolerance. Up to you.

Brian


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Check your distances and fuel consumption. You're planning on a trip of maybe 50-60 miles? At 2 knots that's a 30 hours trip - are you prepared for that? Enough fuel? 2 knots seems very slow! Is your boat bottom clean? There can easily be 2 knot currents in the cuts in the Bahamas, so you'll either need to time everything for slack tide or work on your motor.

In general I'd say, look for a three-day weather window with no north in the wind. Then leave on Day 2. That gives the Stream a day to settle down before you get going. The most turbulent part will be the west wall that you'll reach 5-10 miles off the Florida coast, assuming weather conditions are the constant (no north wind!). The oversimplified navigation would be to figure out how long you'll be in the Stream (10 hours at 6 knots, for example) and guess that you'll be pushed northward an AVERAGE of 2 knots. So in 10 hours, you'll be pushed north 20 miles. As you leave Florida, set your compass heading as though you were making for a point 20 miles south of Bimini, and you'll end up about right. And normally I'd totally agree about leaving at midnight to arrive in good light. if you really are only going to make 2 knots you'll have to leave at dawn the day before.

Good luck, the Bahamas is a beautiful cruising area!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Cruisingdad said:


> It can get bumpy out there. In some weather, I have seen it so flat it looked like ice. I have also seen it really ugly (dancing elephants).
> 
> You need to back into your time. You will pick up something in the stream (2 knots there, maybe 3 IIRC right Aarron?). So you need to figure out what kind of speed you can realistically make and plan on a noon arrival. Noon because it is in the middle of the day for best visibility and it allows you leeway either side. You dont want to go in at dark. Better to just heave to and wait it out.
> 
> ...


Yup. Angle fish is easy to get out of in the dark, and the reef is easy to cross, just one green blinker to keep to starboard, and chug chug chug. You need to be able to motor 5 knots to cross that 3 knot current. If you can only motor 2 knots, and that is all you will ever get, I would sail on down further south before I made my crossing, almost like I had no engine at all.


----------



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Capt.aaron said:


> Na, The out board will just bop up and down and cavitate in the stream. I think any way's. Maybe some on has a diff. exp. Your engine needs something done to it, you should be getting more push out of it. Is the prop coverd in growth, does it need rings, I would have it checked.


The engine is doing well. In calm water it propels my boat 6-7 knots. I saw the bottom (including prop) and had a diesel mechanic give me an assessment on the condition. The mechanic looked at it and kept asking if it was single stroke. He didn't believe it until he took a closer look - he was surprised to see such a (small) engine in any boat larger than a Dinghy. When I'm out in ocean current putting up at least the Genoa is a necessity if I want to go anywhere - including just getting out of Biscayne Bay. Without it I literally go 1-4 knots depending on wind/currents. Several times I have even come to a dead sit-still before realizing the winds and current are too strong... and those were just moderate weather days.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with Aaron and Wing.

Winds are pretty light generally this time of year and out of the east, se. I think it is 15 today. ALso, the sea state coming out of Molasses in an easterly with the tide going out can make some elephants. Easy 8+ footers. Maybe 10. We didn't go far that day... snicker...

Brian


----------



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Cruisingdad said:


> It can get bumpy out there. In some weather, I have seen it so flat it looked like ice. I have also seen it really ugly (dancing elephants).
> 
> You need to back into your time. You will pick up something in the stream (2 knots there, maybe 3 IIRC right Aarron?). So you need to figure out what kind of speed you can realistically make and plan on a noon arrival. Noon because it is in the middle of the day for best visibility and it allows you leeway either side. You dont want to go in at dark. Better to just heave to and wait it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, Brian. Unfortunately, since I am so new to the area and somewhat new to ocean sailing I'm not sure how to find out where some of these good weather anchorages/amenities/mooring etc are located. I am researching as fast as I can but the internet is just not what it was 10 years ago. Finding answers is becoming increasingly difficult.

Is there a PDF chart/map I can download from somewhere that points out a lot of these places (like Boot Key - very interested) and what is there for boaters (ie, anchorages, mooring, marinas, restaurants on the water, mechanics, etc.). I've looked at cruising guides and while helpful, there is a gap in those manuals that assumes I know how everything in the ocean world of cruising works. I don't.

I'd love to find a cruising guide for the area that actually had all of the important information you folks discuss. I haven't seen one. Not a *good* one.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

*From One Noob to Another...*

We crossed from No Name Harbor, but Rodriguez might be better. It is further to Bimini, but the stream will help you make better time. We ended up 9 nm north of Bimini, but with more wind from the South or SSE, things might have been better. I tend to pick "TOO" good of a window, so usually we don't get that much wind. At least there are no big seas, which makes my wife happy, and we don't break things on the boat.

If you pick a good weather window, the stream is absolutely no problem. Other than the course made good as an indication of it's effect, we didn't feel or see anything unusual going over, or returning.

Bimini at last! | sailing away with R & B

As a noob myself, I'd say the bigger challenge is getting to Nassau (or anywhere) from Bimini. It is a very long sail across the Great Bahama Bank to Nassau, or even Chub if you want to stop. I'd want a good three day window myself, giving myself some extra time if needed due to anything unforeseen happening. We anchored two nights on the Bank, and it really wasn't all that much fun, especially with three thunderstorms while anchored (with no land in sight). Between the Northwest Channel and Nassau, you'll be in about 3000 meters of water, and the Tongue of the Ocean (or is it actually the N.E. Providence Channel?), where things can kick up seriously. Once in Nassau, if you are Exumas bound, it's a piece of cake. Short daysails down the Exuma Chain, but one longer passage on Exuma Sound if heading for George Town. A good window is a good idea for that passage too.

This was our first time sailing outside of the Gulf of Mexico (other than the Hawk Channel). So, we're definitely noobs too. Maybe the experienced guys will offer better advice, but thought you'd appreciate a first timer's thoughts. Anyway, go for it! The water is incredible, the people are friendly, and anchoring in paradise is worth whatever it takes to get there! Best wishes, and good luck!

Ralph


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Flinthawk said:


> Thanks for the information, Brian. Unfortunately, since I am so new to the area and somewhat new to ocean sailing I'm not sure how to find out where some of these good weather anchorages/amenities/mooring etc are located. I am researching as fast as I can but the internet is just not what it was 10 years ago. Finding answers is becoming increasingly difficult.
> 
> Is there a PDF chart/map I can download from somewhere that points out a lot of these places (like Boot Key - very interested) and what is there for boaters (ie, anchorages, mooring, marinas, restaurants on the water, mechanics, etc.). I've looked at cruising guides and while helpful, there is a gap in those manuals that assumes I know how everything in the ocean world of cruising works. I don't.
> 
> I'd love to find a cruising guide for the area that actually had all of the important information you folks discuss. I haven't seen one. Not a *good* one.


have you looked into the SKipper Bob stuff? I like it. You should get that before going to the Bahamas too. Its only like $16 IIRC.

Honestly, I would get a bit more experience before attempting going to the bahamas. Keys are free (well no entry fee) and lots to do and beautiful water. ANother cool place to go is the tortugas which are about 70 west of KW and I LOVE that place. That might be a better way for you to test your offshore skills. We are going there next month (the plan now, anyways) 17-21 and the weekends before.

Go to Key West and hang out on a ball and walk Duval.

Go to Marathon and grab a ball in Boot Key (cheap) and dive sombrero.

Go snorkeling in Largo. Islamorada is cool.

ANyways, I would hone my skills over here first. I wouldnt be afraid of the crossing to the Bahamas. I would just think you would want to know yourself and your boat better so you can plan accordingly.

My opinion which you asked for.

Brian


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Msot people don't rely on just one source. Part of your planning process is just what you're doing: gathering information. A combination of local knowledge like what you're getting here, the guides (sometimes more than one), websites like noonsite.com or traveltalkonline.com as well as something like Active Captain. 

For the places I want to go, I keep a file where I compile online information, stuff I've gathered from talking to folks and reference the cruising guides.

Installing Google Earth on your computer is also helpful.


----------



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Cruisingdad said:


> have you looked into the SKipper Bob stuff? I like it. You should get that before going to the Bahamas too. Its only like $16 IIRC.
> 
> Honestly, I would get a bit more experience before attempting going to the bahamas. Keys are free (well no entry fee) and lots to do and beautiful water. ANother cool place to go is the tortugas which are about 70 west of KW and I LOVE that place. That might be a better way for you to test your offshore skills. We are going there next month (the plan now, anyways) 17-21 and the weekends before.
> 
> ...


Your opinion makes a LOT of sense to me. I will look into the Skipper Bob stuff!!! Thanks for that 

You've just possibly altered my future plans. This is exactly why I started posting here today.


----------



## Flinthawk (Aug 16, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> Msot people don't rely on just one source. Part of your planning process is just what you're doing: gathering information. A combination of local knowledge like what you're getting here, the guides (sometimes more than one), websites like noonsite.com or traveltalkonline.com as well as something like Active Captain.
> 
> For the places I want to go, I keep a file where I compile online information, stuff I've gathered from talking to folks and reference the cruising guides.
> 
> Installing Google Earth on your computer is also helpful.


Another extremely helpful post. You folks are giving me a lot to look into and think about. Much appreciated!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Flinthawk said:


> Your opinion makes a LOT of sense to me. I will look into the Skipper Bob stuff!!! Thanks for that
> 
> You've just possibly altered my future plans. This is exactly why I started posting here today.


The Bahamas will still be there when you and the boat are ready.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

These folks are near Port Everglades if you get up to Broward County:
Cruising guides, Navigational Charts and other supplies - Bluewater Books & Charts

Maybe Capt.aaron or someone knows a similar store in Miami-Dade.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Aaron has it right, the further south you start the easier it is to make up the 20+ miles of northing caused by the Gulf Stream.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Flinthawk said:


> Your opinion makes a LOT of sense to me. I will look into the Skipper Bob stuff!!! Thanks for that
> 
> You've just possibly altered my future plans. This is exactly why I started posting here today.


Hey, just make sure you give me more likes than DRferron. (inside joke)

Brian


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You didn't say what time of year you want to cross. 
Summer is usually easier due to longer days and less northerly wind. But you must pay attention to hurricanes, especially with a small, slow boat.
Winter has no 'canes but does have northerlies that are an absolute no-go and they can last for weeks.
SSB reception of Chris Parker in the morning can be very helpful.

The only charts to buy are the Explorer chartbooks, they are the most accurate. And they have gulf stream crossing tips too. 

So I would consider the following requirements for crossing:
Explorer chartbook
GPS receiver to plot course on chart
Compass
Working SSB receiver to hear WX reports
VHF
Sufficient fuel to easily motor the whole way


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I like what Brian say's about cruising the Key's for While. If you can make it out to the Fort and back to Dinner Key, I would say you would then be ready to give Bimini a shot.


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Guess your not going to make it ha?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I would give it a go. 

Stage out of No Name harbour Miami or some where further south.

Make sure you have enough fuel to motor all the way there and back. Charts for the Bahamas and inlets North of Miami in case you bail.

Wait for suitable weather. Either south to west for 24 hrs or light winds. Do not leave if there is any North in the wind unless less than 5 knts.

Do your passage planning so as you arrive at Bimini between 10am and 12am. You need to see the shallow spots as you enter.

If you are struggling to make Bimini head for Memory Rock and Great Sail cay. You know Plan B stuff.

The Bahamas is a magical cruising ground.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

This guy was arrested. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...related/103092-fugitives-sailing-bahamas.html


----------



## gerrycooper (Dec 1, 2002)

And watch out for container barges on long tows!


----------

